# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Koalicioni AAK - PDK!?

## mali1920

A do të ketë gjasa të ndodhë një koalicion qeverisës ndërmjet partive politike të AAK-së (Aleanca për Ardhmërinë e Kosovës) dhe PDK-së (Partia Demokratike e Kosovës)?

----------


## gimche

Ska gjasa të ndodhë, Ramush Haradinaj e Hashim Thaçi bashkë???!!!!

----------


## beni33

se  besoj     nje  gje  te   till

----------


## Zëu_s

Nashta hala nuk kan lujt prej menve luftetaret dhe patriotat (AAK) te bashkohen me hajnat, rrencat dhe tradhtaret (PDK) ...

----------


## kruja78

Une besoj shume se keto shpifje jane krysishte nga Gazetaret e Kohes ditore.....
Dhe nuk e besoje si do te kete kualicion ne mese ketyre dy partive tani....

Po keto jan trillimet e Gazetareve te disa Gazetave ketu ne Kosove........

 Se Besoj si hyne ne kualicion PDK-ja me AAK-në , Se ky popull eshte i mesuar me ket AAK-ne edhe jo shume large para dy vitesh e pat pushtetin dhe se nuk beri hiq ama bashe hiq vetem hajni dhe pasuri te tyre te AAK-se,dhe per ket ky popull nuk e deshiron nje here per nje here aak,,

Se edhe keta ndoshta nuk kane be ku me dite se sa po te pakten jane munduar disi te ecin me mire se gjdo qeveri qe ishte  me pare...

Te pakten disa rrug  i kane nisur ne te gjitha drejtimet ,
Pishtin-Shkup.Prishtin-Mitrovice,Prishtin- Peje ,dhe tani besoj se do ta nisin edhe Autostraden Morin,Merdare,,keto jan shenjat e zhvillimit ekonomik,
dhe ne tashti mos te presim si behet mire brenda nat ,jo vetem ne kosove po nuk behet as te shtetet me demokraci me te larte dhe zhvillim me te madhe ekonomik te jemi realist,,e per rruge te Qytetev,dhe Fshatrave  te vogla mos te flasimi eshte dukeu punuar ne te gjitha komunat e kosoves.Po edhe keto pune dojen investime te mdha te jemi realiste.

Ndalime te ndertimi i shume shkollave ne te gjitha komuant e Kosoves,dhe po  thuaj ne gjdo Fshate jane duke u maruar shuem shkolla edhe at bilem shume moderne ,,dhe shume ne sektoret e tjer...te jemi realiste,,kur keta te PDK-se  e kan marr pushtetin ,LDK-ja dhe AAK,se nuk kan lane te hajrit te gjitha ishin te shkatrruara,pa pavarsi e dimi te gjithe aaa.

Edhe ato pak rruge si niseshin ti shtrojen ne asfallet kerkojeshin para nga qytetaret jemi deshmitare te gjithe ,........E dimi te gjithe vetem Ferenikelin si e shiten shikoni edhe sot nuk ka kush se qka ti bej asj fireme ja kan fale keta te aak,,

----------


## _MALSORI_

e ka pare qysh ne te ashtuquajturen lufte ramushi se kush eshte hashimja...e ka pa se sa gjarper eshte....dhe ja tregoi mire ne stadiumin e prishtines dikur ketij te vetequajturi komandant dhe komandanteve te tjere te bllaces...e ka pare mire se si ja qendisi aktakuzen dhe e dergoi ne hage...ska se si i beson me gjarperit...se besoj e din ate shprehjen popullore e zure gjarperin shtypi koken....

----------


## fattlumi

Koalicion sdo te kete ne mes ketyre dy partive edhe nja 20 vite.E ka thene njehere Ramushi se nuk bejme koalicion me partite e majta.

----------


## illyrian rex

Koalicion nuk do te kete, por ka marreveshje te fshehte.
Marreveshja eshte shkaterrimi apo zvogelimi i LDK-se, qe deri diku eshte arritur.
LDK nje kohe ka pasur vota sa PDK dhe AAK bashke. Tani LDK ka mbetur prapa PDK perderisa AAK po i afrohet cdo here e me shume.

----------


## gimche

> Koalicion sdo te kete ne mes ketyre dy partive edhe nja 20 vite.E ka thene njehere Ramushi se nuk bejme koalicion me partite e majta.


Vija që ka caktuar Ramush Haradinaj është me PDK-në dhe AKR-në, pra ka mbet i hapur për partitë tjera të majta si PSK, PSD apo ORA

----------


## beni33

nuk  besoj  qe   hajnat  e  te  dy  taboreve  te   bashkohen   ndonje  her   edhe   PDK  EDHE  AAK   JAN      TE  NJEJT

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Kur ishte presidenti Rugova gjalle nuk kan guxu me ndodh ksi lloj gjanash.

Krejt jon si pasoje e krizes secili lufton per karrige edhe me e marr pushtetin ne dore pa marre parasysh nese ka pasur perqarje,konflikte...etj

----------


## Llapi

*
PDK-AAK së bashku në qeveri!*

Drilon Zogaj | 09-10-2010 11:32 CET

Prishtinë. Zgjedhjet e parakohshme nacionale mund të prodhojnë një koalicion, në të cilin do të përfaqësohen hiq më pak sesa dy partitë më të armiqësuara viteve të fundit në Kosovë, PDK-ja dhe AAK-ja.

Takimet e fundit të kryeministrit Thaçi dhe udhëheqës të AAK-së, mikpritja që i është bërë atij në Pejë, falënderimet që ka marrë Qeveria nga kryetari i Deçanit, por edhe deklaratat e PDK-së për mundësinë e bashkëpunimit me AAK-në, janë shenjat e para të afrimit mes dy partive të armiqësuara skajshëm para shtatë vitesh.

Gjithsesi, në opinion qarkullojnë dy lloj opsionesh rreth bashkëpunimit të ardhshëm mes PDK-së dhe AAK-së. Sipas të parit, Thaçi po e përgatit terrenin për një koalicion gjithëpërfshirës, në të cilin do të hynte edhe AAK-ja.

Ndërsa, sipas të dytit, PDK-ja dhe AAK-ja mund të ndërtojnë të vetme një koalicion qeverisës në mandatin e ardhshëm, duke e nxjerrë LDK-në në opozitë. Rreth kësaj të fundit, tashmë brenda dy partive kanë filluar të përmenden edhe emrat e bartësve të pozitave kryesore të koalicionit.

Por, zyrtarët e dy partive vazhdojnë të shfaqin rezerva ndaj njëri-tjetrit, ndërsa që në PDK nuk përjashtohet kategorikisht asnjë lloj bashkëpunimi me AAK-në dhe asnjë parti tjetër në Kosovë.

Memli Krasniqi, anëtar i Kryesisë së PDK-së, ka thënë se takimet e fundit të kryeministrit janë pjesë e angazhimeve të tij me qëllim të kryerjes së obligimeve dhe përgjegjësive institucionale. Sipas tij, të gjitha këto aktivitete nuk kanë asnjë qëllim tjetër përveç përmbushjes së përgjegjësive ndaj qytetarëve.

Megjithatë, sipas Krasniqit, PDK-ja në asnjë rast nuk ka qenë parti përjashtuese. “Ne gjithnjë kemi qenë parti që interesin e qytetarëve të vendit e kemi vendosur para interesave partiake, dhe nuk kemi përjashtuar asnjë parti. Por, kjo nuk do të duhet të përkthehet si ndonjë përafrim apo diçka tjetër”, tha ai.

Kurse Burim Ramadani, sekretar i përgjithshëm i AAK-së, përjashton çdo lloj
mundësie për bashkëpunim të partisë së tij me PDK-në. Sipas tij, AAK-ja ka kundërshti konceptuale dhe parimore me formën e qeverisjes së PDK-së, të kryesuar nga Hashim Thaçi.

“Ne mund ta themi shumë qartë se AAK-ja nuk do të bëjë asnjëherë koalicion me hajnat dhe me dëmtuesit e shtetit të Kosovës”, tha Ramadani, duke shtuar se AAK-ja që nga fillimi e ka cilësuar se në krye të hajnisë në Kosovë është Hashim Thaçi.

Megjithatë, zhvillimet e fundit në raportet mes dy partive po krijojnë hapësirë për bashkëpunim. Thaçi, ditët e fundit nuk i ka kursyer fjalët e mira për Ramush Haradinajn, duke shprehur besim të paluhatshëm në pafajësinë e tij dhe duke ofruar gjithçka për mbrojtjen e tij në Hagë.

Edhe zyrtarë të tjerë të PDK-së e kanë lënë të hapur mundësinë e bashkëpunimit mes dy partive.

Xhavit Haliti, anëtar i Kryesisë së PDK-së, ka thënë së fundi për “Zëri” se PDK-ja nuk ka armiqësi me AAK-në. “Ne jemi kundërshtarë politikë dhe në momente të caktuara, kundërshtarët politikë, nëse interesat e tyre përputhen, mund të bëhen miq”, ka thënë Haliti.

Mirëpo, konsideratat për Thaçin nuk kanë munguar as nga zyrtarët e AAK-së.

Qeveria ka marrë së fundi një falënderim publik për shkak të mbështetjes të projekteve kapitale me 700 mijë euro, nga Rasim Selmanaj, kryetar i Komunës së Deçanit, bastion i AAK-së në të cilin gjatë zgjedhjeve të fundit Thaçi pati përjetuar një pritje të pakëndshme nga banorët e atjeshëm.

Ndërsa analisti politik Avni Zogiani është i bindur se në zgjedhjet e ardhshme, PDK-ja dhe AAK-ja do të jenë pjesë e një koalicioni qeverisës, në të cilin do të futen edhe partitë tjera kryesore të Kosovës. Sipas tij, koalicioni gjithëpërfshirës është pjesë e një skenari të parapërgatitur, me të cilin kryeministri Thaçi është kthyer nga Uashingtoni, gjatë vizitës së fundit.

“Thaçi është kthyer me porosinë që të prishë koalicionin me LDK-në, të çojë vendin në zgjedhje të parakohshme, nga të cilat do të krijohet një koalicion gjithëpërfshirës, i cili do të bëjë kompromisin e fundit për veriun e Kosovës”, tha Zogiani.

zeri.info

----------


## firaku

*Pushteti i ka ndare,pushteti mund edhe ti bashkoje.
Do me behej qejfi qe bashkluftetaret ta udheheqin Kosoven tani ashtu siq e udhehoqen ate gjate Clirimit te saj nga Serbet dhe pushtimi serbosllav.*

----------


## Goditja

[QUOTE=Fara11

Prite gomar sa t'dal bar...

----------


## Llapi

*Zgjedhje pa koalicione paraprake*
Drilon Zogaj & Besiana Xharra | 11-10-2010 10:55 CET

Prishtinë. Partitë kryesore në vend, nuk preferojnë lidhjen e koalicioneve parazgjedhore për zgjedhjet e ardhshme, të parakohshme, të cilat pritet të zhvillohen në fillim të vitit 2011. Besimi se mund të arrijnë rezultate të kënaqshme të vetëm, dhe problemet që po i karakterizojnë koalicionet parazgjedhore në vend, po e çojnë Kosovën në një proces të ri zgjedhor, ku do të garojnë mbi 30 parti politike, prej të cilave në Kuvend mund të hyjnë vetëm 7-8 sosh.

Gjithsesi, pazaret politike do të zhvillohen pas zgjedhjeve, kohë kur do të flitet për koalicionet e reja që do të qeverisin vendin.

Partia më e madhe aktuale, PDK, para zgjedhjeve të kaluara pati nënshkruar katër koalicione parazgjedhore me parti atëkohë jashtëparlamentare. Mirëpo, prej të gjitha atyre, koalicioni është ruajtur vetëm me ADK-në e Edita Tahirit, e cila në ndryshimet e fundit në Qeveri, fitoi postin e ministres. Ndërsa, koalicionet me PSD-në, LPK-në dhe PLK-në, janë prishur gjatë mandatit qeverisës për arsye të ndryshme.

Në zgjedhjet e ardhshme, PDK-ja planifikon të hyjë e vetme.

Ramë Buja, anëtar i Kryesisë së PDK-së ka thënë se partia e tij ende nuk ka marrë vendim përfundimtar nëse do të bëjë koalicione apo jo.

Por me sa shoh disponimin e Kryesisë dhe mekanizmave të tjerë të partisë, nuk vihet re ndonjë disponim i veçantë për të hyrë në koalicione parazgjedhore, tha ai. Ndërsa, koalicionet paszgjedhore, sipas Bujës, do të përcaktohen varësisht prej peshës specifike politike që do ta ketë secili subjekt. Gjithsesi, ai beson se PDK-ja do të dalë sërish partia e parë në vend, dhe se mungesa e koalicioneve parazgjedhore nuk do ta dëmtoj PDK-në në këto zgjedhje.

Ndërsa, në AKR, përvoja e fundit e koalicionit parazgjedhor me LDD-në, duket se nuk ka lënë shije të mirë për udhëheqësit e saj.

Ibrahim Gashi, nënkryetar i AKR-së ka thënë se organet e partisë nuk e kanë shqyrtuar ende çështjen e koalicioneve të mundshme.

Opinioni im është se duke u bazuar edhe
në analizën që i është bërë zgjedhjeve të fundit lokale, na ka rezultuar një sugjerim i strukturave tona se jemi nxituar me koalicionin me LDD-në, i cili nuk është përgatitur mirë dhe nuk ka pas benefite e pritura. Këtë pësim do ta përdorim si mësim në të ardhmen, tha Gashi, duke shtuar se çdo vendim për koalicion parazgjedhor në AKR, tash e tutje do të bëhet vetëm pas analizave dhe studimeve të thella paraprake.

Nuk jemi të mbyllur, por nuk jemi aspak të frikësuar që të hyjmë në zgjedhje vetë, tha Gashi.

Kurse, në LDK, çështja e koalicioneve eventuale parazgjedhore do të shqyrtohet vetëm pas përfundimit të zgjedhjeve të brendshme.

Eqrem Kryeziu, nënkryetar i LDK-së ka thënë se vendime të tilla nuk mund të merren pa u mbajtur zgjedhjet në parti dhe pa u konstituuar organet e saj.

Personalisht kam thënë gjithmonë se me ato parti apo ato forca të cilat janë të vendosura për të luftuar krimin e organizuar dhe korrupsionin, unë do të shkoja me ato parti. Po flas për veten personalisht, çka bënë LDK-ja nuk e di, ka thënë Kryeziu, duke shtuar se LDK-ja do të jetë rivale me PDK-në në garën zgjedhore.

Kurse, Avni Arifi, anëtar i Kryesisë së AAK-së ka thënë se partia e tij do të hyjë e vetme në zgjedhjet e ardhshme. Sipas tij, AAK-ja tashmë është tërhequr edhe nga oferta që i pati drejtuar më herët LDK-së, për një koalicion të tillë.

Aleanca konsideron se LDK-ja nuk mund të lirohet nga dëmet që kjo Qeveri ia ka bërë Kosovës, dëme në të cilat janë pjesëmarrëse edhe PDK-ja edhe LDK-ja, tha ai.

Edhe LDD-ja, nuk preferon të hyjë në koalicion parazgjedhor për zgjedhjet e ardhshme nacionale. Sekretari i përgjithshëm i saj, Sejdë Tolaj ka mohuar çdo lloj koalicioni me LDK-në, edhe në rast se Fatmir Sejdiu nuk zgjidhet kryetar i kësaj partie.

Të gjitha subjektet e tjera politike për ne janë të barabarta, nuk kemi ndonjë preferencë për një subjekt apo subjektin tjetër. LDD-ja do të marrë pjesë e vetme në këto zgjedhje dhe shpresojmë në një rezultat të mirë të LDD-së, sepse kemi projekte konkrete dhe jemi një hap para çdo subjekti politik sa i përket këtyre zgjedhjeve, tha Tolaj.

----------


## Llapi

*Koalicioni Drenicë - Dukagjin?*

*Pa Ramushin, por me bekimin e tij, PDK dhe AAK, së bashku me ndonjë parti ekzistuese apo të re, ka shumë gjasa që të ngrenë birra dolli për koalicionin e Drenicës me Dukagjinin. 
*

*Derisa qeverisja e derisotme, LDK me PDK, është parë si e panatyrshme, duke marrë në konsiderim ndasitë ndërmjet krahut të luftës dhe atij të paqes, një qeverisje PDK-AAK, shikuar nga ky prizëm, do të duhej të cilësohej si e natyrshme, pavarësisht dallimeve të proklamuara në programe apo qasjes ndaj demokracisë dhe qeverisjes.*


Një gllënjkë birre që po e pinte kryeministri i Kosovës, Hashim Thaçi, në Birrarinë e Pejës, si dhe një deklaratë mes gafit e përmirësimit, me të cilën ai po shprehte bindjen për pafajësinë e kryetarit të AAK-së Ramush Haradinaj nga akuzat e Tribunalit të Hagës, ishte imazhi më i përçuar nga vizita e kryeministrit të Kosovës në Pejë.

Krahas kryeministrit dhe ministrit të Integrimeve Evropiane, gjendej edhe njëri nga biznesmenët më të mëdhenj të Kosovës, Ekrem Lluka, kompanitë e të cilit janë cilësuar nga kryetari i AAK-së si një nga sponsorët e kësaj partie.

Përkundër retorikës armiqësore ndërmjet PDK-së dhe AAK-së, Lluka megjithëse sponsor i fuqishëm i AAK-së, ka punuar pa asnjë problem gjatë qeverisjes së PDK-së... bile viteve të fundit ai vetëm ka shtuar kapitalin.

Lluka, të enjten, organizoi edhe takimin e kryeministrit me biznesmenë të tjerë pejanë- me mish qengji dhe mikpritje dukagjinase...

Para ca kohësh Thaçi pati vizituar edhe kompaninë Elkos, pronë e Ramiz Kelmendit nga Peja, e cila nuk e ka fshehur asnjëherë që është afër AAK-së. Madje, ky ka qenë edhe njëri nga argumentet kryesore negative që kundërkandidati dhe kryetari i tashëm ia përmendte gjatë garës për kryetar të Odës Ekonomike të Kosovës.

Përveç imazheve të sipërpërmendura, nuk kemi asnjë fakt shtesë për të elaboruar rolin që mund ta ketë biznesi në zbutjen e armiqësive, e madje edhe në krijimin e miqësisë ndërmjet dy partive të dala nga Ushtria Çlirimtare e Kosovës.

Me apo pa ndikimin e biznesit, megjithatë javët e fundit raportet ndërmjet AAK-së dhe PDK-së, jo që janë zbutur, por nëse ky trend vazhdon, mund edhe të përfundojnë me një aleancë të re qeverisëse.

Dorëheqja e presidentit Sejdiu pas shkeljes së Kushtetutës, si dhe zgjedhjet e parakohshme që përcjellin atë, kanë hapur mundësinë për të gjitha llojet e koalicioneve, përfshirë edhe atë ndërmjet PDK-së dhe AAK-së.

Sinjali i parë politik për shtendosje të marrëdhënieve erdhi qysh në ditët e para të krizës politike, kur kryeministri Thaçi takoi nënkryetarin e parë të AAK-së, Blerim
Shalën. Ajo u përcoll pastaj edhe me një deklarim në këtë gazetë të Xhavit Halitit, nga PDK-ja, se kjo parti nuk ka armiqësi me AAK-në, si dhe me një intervistë të Daut Haradinajt përplot lëvdata për rajonin e Drenicës dhe jo shumë kritike ndaj kryeministrit Thaçi.

Në dhjetë vjetët e pasluftës Kosova ka pasur koalicione shumë më të habitshme dhe më të panatyrshme se koalicioni i mundshëm PDK-AKK.

Madje, nëse partitë kryesore politike i shohim si rajonale, ky është i vetmi kombinim rajonal që nuk e kemi përjetuar. Në qeverinë e parë të Bajram Rexhepit ishin të përfaqësuara të gjitha rajonet: PDK (Drenica), LDK (Llapi), AAK ( Dukagjini), si dhe disa parti të tjera pa rajon dhe pa votues, duke përfshirë këtu edhe minoritetet.

Dy qeverisjet tjera kanë përjashtuar njërin nga këto tri rajone. Qeveria e dytë, ajo e Ramush Haradinajt dhe më pas e Bajram Kosumit dhe Agim Çekut, u ndërtua nga kombinimi i Llapit me Dukagjinin, duke lënë jashtë Drenicën. E treta dhe e fundit është kjo ndërmjet Drenicës dhe Llapit, ndërsa Dukagjini mbeti jashtë, së bashku me disa parti të tjera që nuk patën bazë rajonale të votuesve.

Derisa qeverisja e derisotme, LDK me PDK, është parë si e panatyrshme, duke marrë në konsiderim ndasitë ndërmjet krahut të luftës dhe atij të paqes, një qeverisje PDK-AAK, shikuar nga ky prizëm, do të duhej të cilësohej si e natyrshme, pavarësisht dallimeve të proklamuara në programe apo qasjes ndaj demokracisë dhe qeverisjes.

Madje, PDK-ja nga ana e saj asnjëherë nuk e ka përjashtuar një koalicion me AAK-në, por ishte kryetari i AAK-së, Ramush Haradinaj, ai që përjashtonte një koalicion të tillë.

Megjithatë, nëse zgjedhjet e reja dhe rezultati që prodhojnë ato e gjejnë AAK-në pa kryetarin Haradinaj dhe pa rritje të madhe në vota dhe fuqi, është vështirë e besueshme se AAK-ja dhe udhëheqësi i saj i tanishëm Blerim Shala do të kenë energji për të qëndruar jashtë pushtetit edhe katër vjet të tjerë.

Pa Ramushin, por me bekimin e tij, PDK dhe AAK, së bashku me ndonjë parti ekzistuese apo të re, ka shumë gjasa që të ngrenë birra dolli për koalicionin e Drenicës me Dukagjinin.

Nuk është aq e frikshme. Sa mund të duket në shikim të parë...

----------


## Brari

llap..

jepi burimet  autoret e artikujve..

po spritove..

le te behet cdo lloj koalicioni.. qe e dikton vota e njerzve..
eshte krejt normale..

dikush do qeverisi kosoven..
kush voton ka te drejte te kerkoje pastaj llogari nga pushtetaret..
kush nuk del ne votim.. le te pajtohet me qeverisjen si do qe te jete.. e ska te drejt me kritikue pastaj..

firzak..

sa per clirim.. ate e solli nato.. e as llapi as drenica..as dukagjini e as zyrih-mynshen-rogner-kup-kominikato- lpk- pordhim-prodhimi..


..

jo genjeshtra ne forum..

..

----------


## Llapi

kush e çliroi Kosoven me duket eshte shum qesharake te diskutohet pas 11 viteve por nejse maje ti ata tanen 

ndersa burimi i lajmit eshte gazeta ditore zeri qe e ka drejtue nenkryetari i par i AAK-se blerim shala 

http://www.zeri.info/artikulli/3/19/...nice-dukagjin/

----------


## G-2

*Kurrë me Hashim Thaçin
Drilon Zogaj 

AAK-ja ka qenë, është dhe do të mbetet konsistente se nuk do të bëjë koalicion me PDK-në, përderisa ajo udhëhiqet nga Hashim Thaçi. Dhe, tekefundit, ndoshta, po të mos ishim konsistent dhe po të kishte pranuar z. Haradinaj, që të jetë pjesë e një koalicioni AAK-PDK, ndoshta nuk do të ishte në Hagë fare, ka thënë Avni Arifi.*

Prishtinë. Anëtari i Kryesisë së Aleancës për Ardhmërinë e Kosovës, Avni Arifi, e kundërshton kategorikisht mundësinë që partia e tij, në çfarëdo formati, të hyjë në koalicion qeverisës me PDK-në e Thaçit, pas zgjedhjeve të ardhshme nacionale. Sipas tij, Kosova nuk ka nevojë për koalicion gjithëpërfshirës me pretekstin e bisedimeve. Kurse, rreth mundësisë për koalicion direkt mes dy subjekteve, Arifi thotë se kjo është krejtësisht e pamundur.

AAK-ja që nga fillimi ka qenë konsistente se ne nuk do të hyjë në koalicion me PDK-në, sepse konsiderojmë se është një shkollë shumë e keqe politike, e cila i ka shkaktuar dëme të mëdha Kosovës. Ne besojmë se nëse hyjmë në koalicion me PDK-në, nuk i bëjmë nder Kosovës, përkundrazi i bëjmë dëm, ka thënë Arifi, gjatë intervistës për Zëri.

Zëri: Z. Arifi, dorëheqja e presidentit Sejdiu ka ndryshuar rrjedhat politike në Kosovë. Si e vlerësoni gjendjen aktuale dhe a kemi krizë institucionale?

Arifi: Natyrisht ne jemi në një krizë institucionale, por edhe në një krizë politike. Kemi një ushtrues detyre të presidentit, andaj nuk mund të thuhet se nuk jemi në krizë institucionale.

Mund të thuhet se nuk jemi në krizë të ligjshmërisë, sepse po respektohet Kushtetuta, pasi që pas dorëheqjes së presidentit, ushtruesi i detyrës është duke i kryer obligimet që dalin nga Kushtetuta. Por, që jemi në krizë kjo është e padiskutueshme.

Zëri: Kush, sipas jush, është shkaktar i kësaj krize dhe a është dashur të evitohet kjo gjendje?

Arifi: Kjo krizë është shkaktuar në momentin e parë kur është krijuar koalicioni PDK-LDK. Vota e qytetarëve në vitin 2007 ka qenë kundër këtij koalicioni, ka qenë për një koalicion krejt tjetër. Por, fatkeqësisht dëshira e zjarrtë për pushtet në LDK dhe shumë aspekte tjera, ndikuan që PDK-ja dhe LDK-ja të krijojnë një koalicion, jo për interesa nacionale, jo për interesa politike të dy subjekteve, por thjesht për interesa të grupeve të ngushta të interesit, të cilat që prej ditës së parë që kanë ardhur në pushtet kanë pasur për qëllim futjen e mekanizmave të shtetit në kontroll, politizimin dhe partizimin e tyre por edhe futjen në kontroll të medieve, të procedurave të prokurimit dhe ndërmarrjeve publike...

SHIK-u rrezikon zgjedhjet e lira

Zëri: Që do të thotë se ju frikësoheni se zgjedhjet e radhës, të parakohshme, do të prodhojnë sërish këtë koalicion?

Arifi: Është vështirë të paragjykojmë se si do të organizohen zgjedhjet e radhës. Ne e kemi përkrahur datën 6 mars, si datë e cila mundëson mbajtjen e zgjedhjeve brenda afatit kushtetues dhe si data e vetme që ndoshta mundet, deri diku, tu japë ngjyrë demokratike këtyre zgjedhjeve. Të mos harrojmë se ne jemi në Kosovë dhe e dimë infrastrukturën dhe logjistikën që iu mundëson qytetarëve të votojnë pa probleme.

Nuk kemi sisteme të automatizuara, ku KQZ-ja mundet brenda pak kohësh të organizojë zgjedhje në përputhje me standardet e duhura. Ne ende i kemi njerëzit nëpër lista të votuesve, e të cilat kanë vdekur para 20 vjetësh.

Të thuhet se mund të kemi zgjedhje të lira e demokratike në janar ose shkurt është shumë e qartë tendenca se si do të jenë ato zgjedhje, kur dihet fakti se do të errësohet rreth orës 16:00, dhe e dimë çfarë ndodhë pastaj, sidomos me një strukturë të cilën e ka PDK-ja si SHIK-un, i cili ka mijëra njerëz në pozicion aktiv, gjë që e ka thënë edhe prokurori Van Vreeswijk dhe të tjerët. Ju mund ta paramendoni se çfarë zgjedhje do të ishin ato.

Zëri: Por, PDK-ja është insistuese që zgjedhjet të mbahen sa më shpejt që të jetë e mundur?

Arifi:
Arsyet janë pikërisht ato që unë i përmenda. Me zgjedhje të lira dhe demokratike PDK-ja është seriozisht e kërcënuar që të mos fitojë zgjedhjet.

Zëri: Çka nëse u.d i presidentit, i cili është edhe zyrtar i PDK-së, vendos për një datë në përputhje me kërkesën e partisë së tij?

Arifi: Unë nuk besoj se z. Krasniqi do të marrë një vendim të tillë. Mund të themi se deri më tani ka treguar përgjegjësi në ushtrimin e detyrës së presidentit dhe nuk besoj se ai do ti injorojë të gjitha partitë tjera. Por, nuk dua të paragjykoj dhe nëse merret një vendim i atillë, ne do të kemi çfarë të themi.

Kurrë koalicion me PDK-në e Thaçit

Zëri: Z. Arifi, është thënë ditëve të fundit se pas zgjedhjeve të ardhshme ka mundësi të krijohet një koalicion gjithëpërfshirës në kuadër të të cilit do të ishte edhe AAK-ja edhe PDK-ja. A ka shans për diçka të tillë?

Arifi: Pse të krijohet një koalicion gjithëpërfshirës? Ne e kemi pasur një koalicion të tillë, i cili është udhëhequr pikërisht nga PDK-ja, dhe nuk mund të krenohet askush me rezultatet e atij koalicioni. Për hir të kujt, për çka duhet që sërish të kemi një koalicion të tillë? Në Kosovë duhet të ketë opozitë të fortë.

Zëri: Për hir të bisedimeve me Serbinë ndoshta?

Arifi: Bisedimet me Serbinë duhet të jenë vetëm për çështje praktike, të cilat ua lehtësojnë jetën qytetarëve. Lirisht le të bisedojnë nëse në to do të bisedohet për udhëtimin e çështje praktike, këto janë çështje të Qeverisë, dhe nëse duhet një konsensus brenda partive, atëherë ekziston Parlamenti. Ne, edhe koalicionit aktual i kemi ofruar propozimin për një tryezë partiake për unifikim rreth bisedimeve. Por, për hir të këtyre çështjeve ti ulet vlera demokracisë dhe të eliminohet opozita është tërësisht e pavend.

Zëri: Kemi përshtypjen se kohëve të fundit po ndodh një afrim mes PDK-së dhe AAK-së. A qëndron një ide e tillë?

Arifi: Afrimi i AAK-së me PDK, nuk e di si po shihet dhe paramendohet. AAK-ja dhe PDK-ja janë dy parti të Kosovës dhe në raportet e përditshme dikujt diçka mund ti duket si përafrim, por nëse e kemi temën për mundësinë e koalicionit mes PDK-së dhe AAK-së, ashtu siç e keni thënë një ditë më parë, AAK-ja që nga fillimi ka qenë konsistente se ne nuk do të hyjmë në koalicion me PDK-në, sepse konsiderojmë se është një shkollë shumë e keqe politike, e cila i ka shkaktuar dëme të mëdha Kosovës. Ne besojmë se nëse hyjmë në koalicion me PDK-në nuk i bëjmë nder Kosovës, përkundrazi i bëjmë dëm.

AAK-ja synon fitore

Zëri: A vlen e njëjta gjë edhe në raport me LDK-në, partneren aktuale të PDK-së në Qeveri?

Arifi: Ne e kemi pasur një periudhë të gjatë të bashkëpunimit me LDK-në, ju kujtohet koalicioni mes presidentit Rugova dhe Haradinajt. Kemi pasur një bashkëpunim shumë të mirë, një vizion të përafërt. LDK-ja ka pasur një vizion shumë të qartë për Kosovën dhe një proces shumë interesant të zhvillimit të ngjarjeve. Kjo ka bërë që AAK-ja të bashkëpunojë ngushtë me LDK-në. Me një LDK të tillë do të ishte në shërbim të Kosovës që AAK-ja të jetë në koalicion.

Zëri: Në zgjedhjet e fundit lokale, AAK-ja ka dyfishuar votat. Mirëpo, tash në AAK janë disa rrethana të reja, mungon fizikisht lideri i saj. A pretendoni që të mbani atë rritje edhe në zgjedhjet e ardhshme?

Arifi: Kushdo që thotë se nuk do të reflektohet mungesa e liderit Haradinaj, nuk e thotë të vërtetën. Ne punojmë si AAK, strukturat janë vazhdimisht të mobilizuara, nënkryetarët e partisë janë në funksion të plotë, po i kryejnë obligime e tyre dhe mbrojnë interesat e partisë. Ne synojmë ngritje dhe synojmë që të fitojmë. Por, ne jemi shumë realistë dhe nuk e konsiderojmë të mundur një gjë të tillë pa liderin e AAK-së.

Ne, po besojmë që gjasat janë shumë të mira që z. Haradinaj do të jetë këtu gjatë fushatës zgjedhore, dhe ne do të luftojmë që të bindim elektoratin se alternativa jonë, vizoni ynë është në interes të Kosovës. Ne u premtojmë qytetarëve, siç u kemi premtuar në 2007 dhe e kemi mbajtur fjalën, se nuk do të përzihemi me shkollën qeverisëse të koalicionit aktual.

Qeveria Haradinaj, nuk do të jetë shkollë çfarë kanë pasur qytetarët këto tre vjetët e fundit, do të jetë ajo çfarë ka qenë gjatë 100 ditëve të Qeverisë, që është krijuar në koalicionin e

----------


## G-2

kete propagande e ka lansuar shiku me te vetmin qellim qe ta demtoi aak dhe ramushin!!
kurr nuk do te kete kualicione aak pdk sa te jete hasha ne krye te partise!!

----------

